# Removing Pipe From Sharkbite Fitting



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

How in the heck am I supposed to get this piece of pipe out? I'm damaging the o-ring the more I try. I just cant get enough leverage. i'm tempted to solder on a length of pipe just to get a better grip but the removal tool keeps slipping off the fitting's yellow ring rather than pushing it down to release the pipe


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

You might need an extra set of hands for this. 
Take a deep breath...... go slow.
Either side of the orange removal tool should work but the way you have it is the most likely.
With the valve held by some one or in a vice push the removal tool down on the plastic ring on the ball valve so that it is more into the valve body, then as that is going on with a small pair of channel locks rotate the copper pipe and while your turning pull.
The key to do all of this at the same time.

As a side note I am trying to remember the last time that I used the removal tool....... been awhile as I have been using a pair of channel locks to do the same thing.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok Ak, I'll post back soon with results


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Solidify said:


> How in the heck am I supposed to get this piece of pipe out? I'm damaging the o-ring the more I try. I just cant get enough leverage. i'm tempted to solder on a length of pipe just to get a better grip but the removal tool keeps slipping off the fitting's yellow ring rather than pushing it down to release the pipe
> 
> View attachment 174193


what you can do is get a pair of pliers and just slide them down on the yellow piece so that the metel hits the yellow and it will release, done that many times like just grip the pipe so the pliers almost grips the pipe hard enough to slip to the yellow piece and it will come off


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

del schisler said:


> what you can do is get a pair of pliers and just slide them down on the yellow piece so that the metel hits the yellow and it will release, done that many times like just grip the pipe so the pliers almost grips the pipe hard enough to slip to the yellow piece and it will come off


just tried, can't be done. gonna wait till i pass by dads this weekend since he has a vice (and i dont)


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Did you try with the channel locks in the pipe end?


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Yea, i even tried using pliers to push the removal tool down but it really wont go down.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

If the tan ring on the ball valve that should go down is not going down then there not much that can be done.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

You think that would be enough cause to be refunded for it?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

not unless they are being especially forgiving. It is likely worth a try depending on where it was purchased. if it won't go down it is likely because somebody pulled hard on the pipe and the teeth of the fitting are really embedded into the pipe and stuck. try pushing in a little on the pipe as you twist it and push on the yellow ring with whatever you want to use all at the same time. 










see the teeth in there? The ring you are trying to push in simply pushes against them and cause them to be pushed outward away from the contact with the pipe. If the ring won't go in I would suspect somebody yanked on the pipe causing the teeth to get stuck in the copper.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

nap said:


> if it won't go down it is likely because somebody pulled hard on the pipe and the teeth of the fitting are really embedded into the pipe and stuck. try pushing in a little on the pipe as you twist it and push on the yellow ring


you my good friend are a genius. that worked. :thumbsup: I guess i pulled it out too much without releasing the teeth and they dug into the pipe. when i pushed the pipe back into the valve, i saw that it moved back in quite a bit


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Solidify said:


> you my good friend are a genius. that worked. :thumbsup: I guess i pulled it out too much without releasing the teeth and they dug into the pipe. when i pushed the pipe back into the valve, i saw that it moved back in quite a bit


well, tell me something I don't know:whistling2:


glad it worked but rather than being a genius, I tend to learn from mistakes more than innate intelligence and logic. In other words; I screw up just like everybody else but now I get to come to forums like this and hopefully help those that have done similar things where I may have worked out a solution. 

glad to hear it worked.


----------

